# Chris Christensen Products



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Ok I can offically say that Chris Christensen products rock!

I bought the black on black system kit and what a huge difference it made in his coat. Three out of the four judges made comments on how nicely conditioned his coat was. His coat looked really awesome! 

I could tell the difference as soon as I started blowing him out. The coat was easy to blow and much thicker and fuller when I finished and maintained itself all weekend. 

The lady with the red bitch I showed against this weekend use's All Systems on her dog. No offence but Sting and the bitches coat werent even a comparison. 

So if anyone was thinking about trying it, do it! I paid $9.99 for the system kit and will be ordering the black on black line now and the regular coat maintenance products. Love it! They also have white on white and red on red and gold on gold.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I LOVE his products as well, I use Ice on Ice for mine it works great!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

In know.... how could you live with out it. I just finished my order for his day to day conditioner, shampoo and ice on ice. The CC products are actually quite affordable considering the quality of the product. The shampoo's petsmart sells are more expensive then the CC shampoo's. Thats crazy! lol


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I have used the pin brushes, and combs as well and love them to, but the all systems brush and bamboo comb have served me well at home. I used the Summerwinds protect a coat oil every 3rd wash as well and fell in love with that. It is very good and like some other products I have not experianced it clogging the pores and causing dry skin and flaking.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I am thinking about getting a brush from him or les poochs I tried to get a group buy for the brushes but only one person was interested 

Be careful of one of the products ( I have to ask on yahoo groups which one) 
There was an issue with a spray byb CC that supposed to get the hair spray out. The dogs top know was a melted mess !!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Boy am I glad to hear good news about those products. I have been on the fence since I heard about them because I didn't have any feedback about them. I feel comfortable buying them now._


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

spoospirit said:


> _Boy am I glad to hear good news about those products. I have been on the fence since I heard about them because I didn't have any feedback about them. I feel comfortable buying them now._


LOL really ? You need to go on groomer Talk they wont shut up about CC and les poochs products over there lol 

I was thinking about trying Vellus , I wanted to get the laserlites Sivaro uses but they don't seem to have the oils here, for some reason.


----------



## starkeeper (Jan 27, 2009)

*I have a CC comb and pin brush but tend not to use them.*

I use other stuff that works better for me and my dogs (the min poo and maltese).

I think I will try the shampoo/conditioners soon though. I am not happy with the stuff I have been using for that.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I have used the CC products for years on my dogs (Whippets and IGs). I have only used the white on white shampoo on them as I have various colored dogs. I also use the Ice on Ice, Show Off, and their conditioner. All of their products are fantastic! I will continue to use them on my new poodle (hopefully VERY soon!) and am ordering a pin brush and comb from them. I emailed them and asked what they recommended for a pin brush and they were very helpful.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I was told by a shower that CC Ice on Ice is what she uses on her black dog because it brings a beautiful sheen to her coat even thought she isn't white. Is that true?_


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Yep - the Ice on Ice is for any colored dog - not just white. It is a really interesting product. Not sure how it would feel on a dog with hair since I don't have one of those yet! LOL But, when I bathe my guys, I do the White on White, rinse, then condition, towel dry then spray with the Ice on Ice (spreading it over/through their coat with my hands) and it makes them feel like silk! Very nice!!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

They do have a red on red !!!! I state you need to mix it with black on black or gold on gold ?

I am about to email them and see what they say what I should use for Enzo.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Enzo is probably a red on red. My IGs are about the same color as Enzo - I still use the White on White for everyone. Their stuff is awesome - you'll love it! I couldn't easily find a contact for them, so just emailed the person at the bottom of their webpage and she got back to me very quickly (next day).


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_AgilityIG, what do you use for a rinse?_


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I use their "After Bath" rinse. They recommend that you use it any time you bathe with any of the "color" shampoos. It seals the cuticle.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you..:smile:


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Roxy, they started making red on red again ?? You sure?? Sign me up for that I loved that stuff but they discontinued it several years ago... I hope they brought it back. Some people mix it with the black I believe... but I think it also works with the gold...? I used it straight up the first time and then with the black all the rest of the time. 

Glad that you are having sucess with the CC stuff Jen. I love them! I couldn't live without thicker and thicker with the tibbies in show coat.


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Spoospirit - Be careful with the conditioner. You don't want Billy's coat to be too soft or it won't stand to be trimed or sprayed. Kaz said that Guenna was too soft, she didn't have enough body to her coat. I always conditioned after I bathed with the white on white. I even used the after bath after the conditioner.

Has anyone tried the round CC slicker yet? It is awesome! I've always used the traditional style slicker but thought I'd give this one a try. I now have to remind myself that I have the other brush! LOL With the round you can brush in any direction. Saves loads on wrist movement & really gets into those hard to reach areas. Love it.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

KamelotMom - glad to hear you like their brushes - they suggested the 20mm oblong pin brush to me, so I am going to order that and a comb for now.


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Is this for a poodle? If so, I'd suggest a 2" pin. I found one at the color coordinated canine that's quite good. This company is usually at PCA & they also have all the wraps & bands too. But for the slicker & bath products I highly recommend the CC products.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes - it's for a poodle that I will be getting. I am not going to keep the coat very long - two inches max. I have the link for the Color Coordinated Canine - I'll have to go look at their brushes... Why do you recommend the longer pin?


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I was just over at the CCC site and didn't see anything with pins that long? Everything was 1/2" to 3/4" long pins...


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

WonderPup said:


> Roxy, they started making red on red again ?? You sure?? Sign me up for that I loved that stuff but they discontinued it several years ago... I hope they brought it back.


http://www.chrissystems.com/whiteon.htm  

Here is the mixing info 

http://www.chrissystems.com/detail_informaiton.htm


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> I was just over at the CCC site and didn't see anything with pins that long? Everything was 1/2" to 3/4" long pins...


Agility IG - I've got the Special Master #2

http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/brushes_special_master.html


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KamelotMom said:


> Agility IG - I've got the Special Master #2
> 
> http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/brushes_special_master.html


Yeah i like the prices on those better than the CC brushes !


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> Yes - it's for a poodle that I will be getting. I am not going to keep the coat very long - two inches max. I have the link for the Color Coordinated Canine - I'll have to go look at their brushes... Why do you recommend the longer pin?


The longer pin doesn't break/rip the hair so much when you're trying to grow show coat. It was also, for whatever reason, easier on my shoulder when I was recovering from surgery. (Who would have thought that brushing show coat was the best PT I could have done? LOL)


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I didn't see that brush - didn't scroll down far enough, I guess! LOL

That does look like a nice brush. I won't have a show coat to grow, but might play a bit with some longer hair.


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Yes it is, my black one Abby is who I used it on, and she really shined, and it helped with her spray up as well I think, the coat was easier to manage around the main area.


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

Ha ha ha now you have me all searching for canadian sites to buy it from.
I have a brown and a cream so would I just get the ice one and use it for both?


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

Since the Ice on Ice does not have the color inhancer that white on white or black on black does, I would say it woud be great on any color coat.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

KamelotMom said:


> Agility IG - I've got the Special Master #2
> 
> http://www.laineeltd.com/cgi-bin/laineeltd/brushes_special_master.html


I just ordered my bands from laineeltd and like them. They sell scissors to remove the bands and I bought a pair too. They work good. I was told to just use a letter opener for band removal but I didnt have one on hand. I really like the prices on that site for wraps and brushes etc compared to CC too. I personally only will buy the wash's and rinses from CC due to the cost of the other products.

Oh, another little secret supply that is a must have for all you showy's....ring side tote bag. Dont pay some ridiculious price on a actual show tote. Michaels carries these awesome totes made for crafts that work PERFECT as a show tote. You can grab that 40% off coupon Michaels always has out and pay next to nothing for it too. Ill get the pic!!

These two are from target on line and joann online. The second one is larger then it looks and really does hold alot. The girl's I showed with this weekend both had one. I was jealous. Both of there's were from Michaels though.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SECRETO said:


> I just ordered my bands from laineeltd and like them. They sell scissors to remove the bands and I bought a pair too. They work good. I was told to just use a letter opener for band removal but I didnt have one on hand. I really like the prices on that site for wraps and brushes etc compared to CC too. I personally only will buy the wash's and rinses from CC due to the cost of the other products.
> 
> Oh, another little secret supply that is a must have for all you showy's....ring side tote bag. Dont pay some ridiculious price on a actual show tote. Michaels carries these awesome totes made for crafts that work PERFECT as a show tote. You can grab that 40% off coupon Michaels always has out and pay next to nothing for it too. Ill get the pic!!
> 
> These two are from target on line and joann online. The second one is larger then it looks and really does hold alot. The girl's I showed with this weekend both had one. I was jealous. Both of there's were from Michaels though.


 Jenn you know I am all about the price lol thanks for the tip !


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> Jenn you know I am all about the price lol thanks for the tip !


HERE HERE!!!!! I love it when tips are given on comparable items tht can be substituted for the "in and stylish" items. LOL, I have to compare it to payless vs namebrand for my kids lol! Thank you for the info!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_I love those totes! I have been wondering what I was going to carry my dogs growing paraphernalia around in. thanks for the tip._


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

passion4poodles said:


> HERE HERE!!!!! I love it when tips are given on comparable items tht can be substituted for the "in and stylish" items. LOL, I have to compare it to payless vs namebrand for my kids lol! Thank you for the info!


 I love payless and ross hahaha


----------



## passion4poodles (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think we could afford to keep our 3 kids in shoes if it were not for payless LOL!!!! JK, but it does help to be able to get them the affordable ones while their feet are still growing and fast too.!


----------



## KamelotMom (Mar 28, 2009)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> Ha ha ha now you have me all searching for canadian sites to buy it from.
> I have a brown and a cream so would I just get the ice one and use it for both?


Mandy I wouldn't worry about finding a Canadian distributor. Call CC directly once you've decided what it is you want. You'll probably find your distributor at the next show you go to. But who wants to wait that long? LOL


----------



## Mandycasey'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

My guys are just pets but still like them to look good.
I found it at one canadian supply place. I really thought Rens would have it as well as I drive out there once every couple months.
Will probably order it next week


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Ok yesterday at the show we bought Enzo some stuff. Cheery brook supply was there and we got the gold on gold and we got a free kit !!!!!!!! came out way cheaper than ordering online so I will buy his supplies at shows for now on. lol 

The total was 16.95 for one big bottle of gold on gold then we got the free black on black kit. It has the thick n thick and ice on ice, and after bath. 

We also got him a pin brush but just a cheap one for now, we tried it and WOW we see a big difference in the pin brush compared to the slicker.


----------



## kathyd (Nov 8, 2008)

Mandycasey'smom said:


> Ha ha ha now you have me all searching for canadian sites to buy it from.
> I have a brown and a cream so would I just get the ice one and use it for both?


Mandycasey, I order from Pets Supply House in Ontario. Their prices are good: http://www.petsupplyhouse.com/index.htm. They have some CC products.

My groomer uses: http://www.renspets.com/index.php (also in Ontario). Their prices are about the same. They have some products that the other site doesn't have but I don't think they have CC products.


----------

